# Batman: Arkham Asylum Going 3D



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well here is some News as reported by IGN it seems that are favorite cape crusader is going 3D for Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY edition.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this the new 3D or just the normal old one we can do with our regular TV's. If its for the new wave of TV's, it'll be interesting to see if only the PS3 can do it, and it'll certainly give the console a new edge over the competition. Interesting onder:


----------

